# 20 INCH CUSTOM FOR SALE 900 OBO



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS 20 INCH CUSTOM FOR 800 OBO 
CUSTOM PAINT,BODYWORK,AND TWISTED PARTS
HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 5 2010, 01:54 PM~18743038
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS 20 INCH CUSTOM FOR 900 OBO
> CUSTOM PAINT,BODYWORK,AND TWISTED PARTS
> HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 5 2010, 03:02 PM~18743129
> *Nice!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 5 2010, 01:54 PM~18743038
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS 20 INCH CUSTOM FOR 900 OBO
> CUSTOM PAINT,BODYWORK,AND TWISTED PARTS
> HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED
> ...


that would be bad ass with like a candy tangerine sprayed over the whole bike and fenders and flake it out!!!!! nice bike bro good luck on the sale


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

would you part out bro?


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 5 2010, 04:50 PM~18743954
> *would you part out bro?
> *


nah bro he wants to sell the whole thing


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18743990
> *nah bro he wants to sell the whole thing
> *


  well if he get to the point he wants to part out let me know, I would be interested in a few things


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 5 2010, 05:21 PM~18744214
> * well if he get to the point he wants to part out let me know, I would be interested in a few things
> *


aight


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

part out x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice bike


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 5 2010, 07:26 PM~18745601
> *Nice bike
> *


thanks bro


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

where is it located at bro?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 5 2010, 03:54 PM~18743038
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS 20 INCH CUSTOM FOR 900 OBO
> CUSTOM PAINT,BODYWORK,AND TWISTED PARTS
> HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED
> ...


very nice


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got better pics of the other side and rear fender?


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Oct 5 2010, 07:57 PM~18745923
> *where is it located at bro?
> *


hesperia,ca


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 6 2010, 07:51 AM~18749572
> *got better pics of the other side and rear fender?
> *


nah bro thats all he has but he has murals on the other side two


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 6 2010, 02:25 PM~18753186
> *nah bro thats all he has but he has murals on the other side two
> *


gonna need to take more pics for layitlow homie!!


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok peeps of layitlow i will take more pics of the bike on friday bcuz thats when we have cruise night


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 6 2010, 06:03 PM~18755061
> *ok peeps of layitlow i will take more pics of the bike on friday bcuz thats when we have cruise night
> *


Coo homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice bike man.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 6 2010, 06:03 PM~18755061
> *ok peeps of layitlow i will take more pics of the bike on friday bcuz thats when we have cruise night
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 6 2010, 09:28 PM~18756515
> *Nice bike man.
> *


thanks bro he did everything himself


----------



## Bad Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Oct 6 2010, 04:54 AM~18743038
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS 20 INCH CUSTOM FOR 900 OBO
> CUSTOM PAINT,BODYWORK,AND TWISTED PARTS
> HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED
> ...



it's cool man


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

TTT
I WILL POST MORE PICS WHENEVER HE BRINGS THE BIKE


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

good luck on tha sale uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 14 2010, 10:08 AM~18809387
> *good luck on tha sale uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

bump



yo do u got more piks of the bike? doesnt this bike say old memories in the murals? if so kan u post piks bro. thanks


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 5 2010, 10:00 AM~19243874
> *bump
> yo do u got more piks of the bike? doesnt this bike say old memories in the murals? if so kan u post piks bro. thanks
> *


well hopefully on friday i can take pics of it bcuz we are doing a parade and i am not sure if it says old memories but i will take more pics of the murals


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Dec 5 2010, 09:04 AM~19243882
> *well hopefully on friday i can take pics of it bcuz we are doing a parade and i am not sure if it says old memories but i will take more pics of the murals
> *


thanks g. kus one of my homies told me that he thought dat bike said old memories on it and dats not my club so it would kinda suck to cover it up if i got it. but let me know bro and pm me the best price ur homie is willing to take. and if u part out i got first dibs on frame and fender :0 :cheesy:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 5 2010, 10:06 AM~19243889
> *thanks g. kus one of my homies told me that he thought dat bike said old memories on it and dats not my club so it would kinda suck to cover it up if i got it. but let me know bro and pm me the best price ur homie is willing to take. and if u part out i got first dibs on frame and fender  :0  :cheesy:
> *


well make him an offer and i will let u know if he likes the offer


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey young wicks it does say old memories so he said give him 700


----------



## CHIKOLIN (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I have the adress to go buy the bike and can I have ur number just make sure with u k because ima go to California in 2 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

will yall ship?


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

bro, if your partner will take 550 i'll drop off the cash and pick it up this weekend.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

kinda doubt the homie still has the bike being this topic was last active in dec 2010. but then again i :dunno:


----------

